# Best Ass In WWE History Tourney: Round 1, Match 8: Naomi vs. Dawn Marie



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn this is really tough but I'll vote Naomi.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Dawn Marie may has exposed it more, but my vote goes for Naomi.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This is tough one. But I'm going to go with Naomi since it sticks out so much when she's out there with Cameron and Brodus.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Xmaspast (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got to go on Naomi with this one. I feel like if she ever exposed it the way Dawn Marie did I'd have a heart attack.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am sorry, but I really love this former diva's ass the most. Hell Yeah, Dawn Marie.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Now this is a tough one.

Naomi has the better ass clearly, but I like Dawn Marie. :hmm:

I vote DM.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll go Naomi on this one.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I love Dawn's ass, :yum:

Vote goes to DM


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Virus21 basically summed up why my vote goes to Dawn Marie.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Why didn't you have these two face someone else? Dawn going to get eliminated too quick.


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

Dawn Marie. Not close. Naomi (and her ass) is gross.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dawn Marie


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

So basically people vote for the fattest ass, not the best looking? Than i see why ya vote for Naomi.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Dawn Marie.. just a better overall ass imo


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not a fan of your typical ghetto black booty so give me DM


----------



## deandean (Jul 20, 2012)

Dawn Hands down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't think Winning could find pics ESPECIALLY some decent ass shots of Naomi, but he did. I voted Naomi, she has a nice bubble booty. Virus's pics almost changed my vote thou. But Dawn got more of a chance to display her's better during her day.


----------



## YouJelly (Jun 18, 2012)

Naomi on this one.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Naomi, and it's not even close.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Based solely on those pics, Dawn Marie wins.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Marie's ass looks like candy! YUM YUM!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think Naomi suffers from not getting it out as often as Dawn did, Dawn wins based on pics available.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Dawn Marie easily. Naomi has a great ass though.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

When is this best ass tournament gonna end ? Its been fucking mnths and we are still at round 1. WTF OP?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Naomi's is TOO big, IMO. 

Dawn Marie 

:jordan2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How is Dawn easily winning this. Naomi has the better ass by far.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

The pictures are not really even, but Dawn Marie seems to have the better ass anyway.


----------



## ktarinze (Jun 11, 2012)

dawn marie especially after those pics


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Dawn Marie for me. Naomi has a nice ass though. Overall close vote but I go dawn.


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

Both don't do anything for me looks-wise but DM has a nice ass.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn Marie's ass is incredible. But damn I gotta go with Naomi


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BOth have AMAZING asses, I like NAomi's better but Dawn has shown hers off more thats for sure :lol


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

Dawn Marie for me...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


>


This pic did it for me, Bootay!


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

She's the only reason why I watch Brodus Lame's entrance.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

can't believe a black woman lost in an ass showdown


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

106-54 in favor of Dawn Marie? What the fuck? Who picks a white chicks ass over a black girls ass? Amateurs. Naomi, not even close.


----------



## GoDJ757 (Jul 19, 2010)

Walls said:


> 106-54 in favor of Dawn Marie? What the fuck? Who picks a white chicks ass over a black girls ass? Amateurs. Naomi, not even close.


:lol Agreed, but DM's ass is nice though. However, my vote goes to Naomi. Tbh I thought the voting would be the other way around or at least closer. These two shouldn't face each other in the 1st Rd imo.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta go with Dawn Marie here.


----------



## Edibas (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotta go with Naomi on this one.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

DM>


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Naomi. I was nearly fooled with that picture of Dawn Marie sitting on the ropes but take away that picture and Naomi wins.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Walls said:


> 106-54 in favor of Dawn Marie? What the fuck? Who picks a white chicks ass over a black girls ass? Amateurs. Naomi, not even close.


so black = automatic perfect ass? :bosh


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> 106-54 in favor of Dawn Marie? What the fuck? Who picks a white chicks ass over a black girls ass?


People with a differing opinion that don't care about skin color? Attraction is subjective.

I voted Layla last round over, I believe Stephanie McMahon. It doesn't have anything to do with skin color. Don't try to play that card.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Dawn Marie :ass :yum:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn Marie


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Dawn Marie easily on this one for me.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

J-Co said:


> People with a differing opinion that don't care about skin color? Attraction is subjective.
> 
> I voted Layla last round over, I believe Stephanie McMahon. It doesn't have anything to do with skin color. Don't try to play that card.


Layla is white too...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dawn Marie*


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm suprised to say that the white girl wins this one for me!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Layla is white too...


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Never found either to be attractive, but I'll go with Dawn Marie.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I got Dawn Marie.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Walls said:


> 106-54 in favor of Dawn Marie? What the fuck? Who picks a white chicks ass over a black girls ass? Amateurs. Naomi, not even close.


If you disagree with this, he'll beat you up and choke you out irl.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Jesus, Marie! *


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

is a close one, will have to go with Naomi


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

__________________________________________________

*This poll is like Jay-Z and Emiem's song ''Renegade'' - Eminem DESTROYS Jay-Z on that track but Jay-Z verses were so good that it would have DESTROYED anyone else if they featured on the track. The same situation here - but just with asses. Anyone else, It would have been Dawn by far, but vs Naomi? Naomi wins by farrrr.
I'm just so confused to how no one even noticed Naomi's ass back on NXT in 2010.*


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Naomi booty is out of this world.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Definitely Dawn Marie for me...


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

This has to be one of the closet ones yet. Naomi has one nice ass, but I had to go with Dawn by a slim margin.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

J-Co said:


> Dawn Marie. Not close. *Naomi (and her ass) is gross*.


This


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alim said:


> I'm not a fan of your *typical ghetto black booty* so give me DM


WTF does that even mean? :cornette


Anyways I voted for Naomi on this one.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait, how the hell is Dawn Marie winning this shit? 

You're going to tell me that Dawn Marie has a better ass than Naomi? :kobe

This can't be an ass contest when people are having other things swaying their vote.

I mean come on, Naomi not only has thickness, but tone, and the booty looks good even with clothing on.

Same thing can't be said for Dawn though. :kobe3


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

since about 1999 its always been about dawn marie for me


----------



## chenderify (Jun 29, 2012)

Dawn's is quite flatter, so Naomi it is.


----------



## silas911 (Jan 22, 2006)

Dawn Marie


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

Easily dawn marie


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

When the fuck is this contest going to end? its taking forever. When will it reach to round 2?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dawn Marie*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Wait, how the hell is Dawn Marie winning this shit?
> 
> You're going to tell me that Dawn Marie has a better ass than Naomi? :kobe
> 
> ...


Maybe some don't like that ass? Dawn Marie's is better to us.


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Maybe some don't like that ass? Dawn Marie's is better to us.


I think it's obvious that he didn't watch Dawn Marie live. See, there should be a rule that only people who have watched from the early 2000's are allowed to vote.


Naomi, Hell non of the current wwe divas could hold a candle to Dawn Marie.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Poll is closed, thread is old, and who knows if this tournament will continue.


----------

